

How to answer the phone - twampss
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/11/how-to-answer-t.html

======
josefresco
As much as I dislike talking to my clients on the phone (which means I'm not
'working') they really do like talking to me, and it usually means they buy
more services and pay up for services they've already bought.

